# D/C and Re-Admit to Hospice the same day



## Gemini18 (Mar 1, 2010)

I need some insight on the following:

Patient was admitted to the hospital on 1/16/2010.

The first day here 1/16/2010 the hospital had Medicaid as the insurance.  Hospice was requested and on 1/17/2010 the doctor did a discharge from regular admit to a new H&P for admission under Hospice.  

The hospital did not bill Medicaid for the admission, they billed Hospice  -- now Medicaid is not going to pay.  I need some input on what I should do with the billing for 1/17/2010 even though the doctor did an H&P and a discharge summary. 

Do I bill 1/17/2010 as a subsequent with the GV modifier? (99232-GV) or do I bill another admit with the modifier: 99223-GV? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lorisvg (Apr 9, 2010)

I would do the hospital admit on the first day, and the hospice admit (using the hospital discharge information also) with a modifier GV on the 2nd day.


----------

